# Olympia Men?s Open 2019 predictions



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2019)

*Olympia Men?s Open 2019 predictions*

The final qualification list for Mr. Olympia 2019 will be available soon. But we already can see the approximate final list. It looks like both Big Ramy and Phil Heath are off the competition this year. So we have no idea who will take the lead in September.

Watch Nick Trigili from Generation Iron to break down the current qualifier list and make his Olympia predictions for top 10.

The video is focused on Men?s Open only. However, there are still more than 10 weeks before the big competition, so we will not be surprised if something will change or there will be certain updates. Check out the predictions below! If you have your own opinion, share in your comments.

https://youtu.be/-DzNVT798Jw


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2019)

Chris Bumstead 12 Weeks Out Mr. Olympia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpoMTDFEslA


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2019)

Stanimal 12 Weeks Out Mr. Olympia training back with Shawn Rhoden and Charles Glass (in French)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bE6VZ6y693o


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 30, 2019)

Jason Lowe Road to Classic Olympia 2019 - Episode 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9h-TvbsmWg


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2019)

RYAN TERRY | Olympia 2019 Series episode 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSXrhZd_zXU


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2019)

Jason Lowe Road to Classic Olympia 2019 - Episode 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJ-ZimcWt-k


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2019)

Luke Sandoe: Both Barrels EPISODE 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJwTuKC4rdY


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2019)

Luke Sandoe: Both Barrels EPISODE 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR2mNb-IdgQ


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2019)

Stanimal 10 Weeks Out Mr. Olympia training back with Shawn Rhoden, Sibusiso Kotelo, and Charles Glass

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WXc5PMK57o


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2019)

RYAN TERRY | Olympia 2019 series episode 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJD5II2bVoY


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2019)

Wesley Vissers HEAVY BACK WORKOUT with WILLIAM BONAC

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSJySpW0jho


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2019)

Patrick Moore Mr. Olympia Training | Shoulders

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pQmd764r5Y


----------



## Montego (Jul 23, 2019)

The Luke videos are entertaining. I like him


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2019)

Jason Lowe Road to Classic Olympia 2019 - Episode 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50ZeGB7jJmE


----------



## REHH (Jul 23, 2019)

Going to be an interesting Olympia this year


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2019)

AHMAD ASHKANANI .. LEG WORKOUT .. ROAD TO OLYMPIA 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQblzKGU7h4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2019)

Tomas Tabaciar chest workout 9 weeks out of Olympia 212 (in Czech)

https://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-32770-treninkovy-videolog-tomas-tabaciar-02-2019.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2019)

Road To The Olympia | Episode 4 - IFFB Pro Brandon Hendrickson

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2Flx0jbWN4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2019)

Derek Lunsford 2019 Mr. Olympia Prep | Biceps and Triceps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXqI56Mzu04


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2019)

Unstoppable: Episode 1 | IFBB Pro Jon De La Rosa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVy3euz76a8


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2019)

IFBB PRO DANI YOUNAN | Road To The 2019 Mr. Olympia | Episode 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RllM6N2FkjQ


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2019)

Breon Ansley Road To The 2019 Mr. Olympia EP 3 | POSING Tips & Tricks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2qs1z-J6WQ


----------



## REHH (Aug 2, 2019)

A lot of big names are missing in the lineup this year


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2019)

Brandon Curry?s Back Session 7-28-19

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=176eMaaEexg


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2019)

David Hoffmann Chest training for Mr. Olympia | 8 weeks out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfGAZGQiOkY


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2019)

Derek Lunsford 2019 Mr. Olympia Prep | 8.5 Weeks Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf_UnDw03_Q


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2019)

Brandon Curry?s 07/31/19 Chest session at Oxygen Gym

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZa0JwU6ONI


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2019)

IFBB PRO DANI YOUNAN | Chest workout 33 days out from 2019 Olympia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzaRquYQ-Ac


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2019)

Jason Lowe Road To Classic Olympia 2019! Episode 5: 5 Weeks Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8VR6bupu6g


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2019)

Brandon Curry?s 07/31/19 Quick arm session

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbdHgTgvapA


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2019)

Tom? Taba?iar Road to the Olympia Part 4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz7jukv14cI


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2019)

Dexter Jackson BACK ON THE ROAD TO OLYMPIA 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj0qewJQO9o


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2019)

"Road to my dream" Kirill Khudaiev. Chest workout 4 weeks out from the Mr.Olympia 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jioMuwjyoGQ


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2019)

Khaled Chikhaoui 2019 Olympia Prep - 6 weeks out: High Intensity Training Style

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1JwDv22wiA


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2019)

Brandon Curry?s 8-11-19 Leg session

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhhSJ03XIDA


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2019)

Chris Bumstead: I TORE MY HAMSTRING... SAVAGE CHEST WORKOUT 4 WEEKS OUT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wGcgznd0cE


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2019)

RYAN TERRY Olympia 2019 series episode 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dVZSxfZ0iM


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2019)

IFBB PRO DANI YOUNAN 27 days out from 2019 Olympia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATmpGlxeuv0


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2019)

Hidetada Yamagishi Road to Mr.Olympia Back Attack 5 weeks out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2H4MrOYXxI


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2019)

AHMAD ASHKANANI .. LEG WORKOUT .. 3 WEEKS TO OLYMPIA 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21vQ0vAi2VQ


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2019)

Kirill Khudaiev "Road to my dream" Hamstrings Glutes Calves 3.5 weeks out from the Mr.Olympia 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcEOJCNFa1E


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2019)

Brandon Curry?s 8-24-19 shoulder session O2 gym

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqN7zIi26YU


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2019)

Khaled Chikhaoui 2019 Olympia Prep - 4 weeks out: LEGS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFd107BTxpE


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2019)

Mike Sommerfeld with Neil Hill & Alex Cambronero at Flex Lewis' Gym

Alex Cambronero 2.5 weeks out of Olympia 212

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwUzXjtAsZc


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2019)

David Hoffmann trains chest with Tim Budesheim and Roman Fritz at Olympic Hamburg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRaDfxCADFk


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2019)

Mika Deryck Road to Olympia Las Vegas! Shoulders with Youcef Anava (in French)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPZEIEnaPo4


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2019)

Angel Calderon 3 weeks out







@angelcalderon.ifbbpro


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2019)

Jason Lowe Classic Physique Mr. Olympia 2019: 2 Weeks Out! Back Workout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UB8TyOIpMlw


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2019)

IFBB PRO DANI YOUNAN 10 Days out from 2019 Mr. Olympia BACK ATTACK

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0WYUbycUeg


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2019)

RYAN TERRY : Olympia 2019 series episode 4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOYP1CmVGHs


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2019)

NEW 90,000 SQ FT LVAC - READY FOR OLYMPIA WEEKEND

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF2si8Q_tjw


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2019)

Jason Lowe Road to Classic Olympia- Final Pump & Official Weigh Ins


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2019)

RYAN TERRY Olympia 2019 Series Episode 5


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2019)

Olympia 212 Results

1. Kamal Elgargni *
2. Derek Lunsford *
3. Shaun Clarida *
4. John Jewett *
5. Ahmad Ashkanani *
6. Sami al Haddad
7. Eduardo Correa
8. Hidetada Yamagishi
9. Aaron Polites
10. Angel Calder?n Frias
11. David Henry
12. Zane Watson
13. Oleh Kryvyi
14. Fahad Zaid
15. Tomas Tabaciar
16. Noel Adam
16. Bela Kokeny
16. Steve Benthin
16. Lloyd Dollar


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2019)




----------

